# "Relief for poison oak" or "Manzanita Poultice"



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

Simple and easy. Should you find yourself amongst the leaves of three and didn't get a chance to let it be. Look around, you should be able to locate a Manzanita tree. 
ok this part doesn't rhyme. Grab a double handfull of leaves and simmer them in water for at least 40 minutes. When the water is nice and green , dip in cotton balls or rags and wash over inflamed areas. Takes some sting out and helps dry out the oils/blisters too. It's not a cure all but will reduce inflamation and help reduce time in itchy heck.

what it is and looks like: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manzanita

This is an old family recipe. which means we aren't the only ones/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif I have passed this on to cub scouts and friends , my wife is a fanatic for it cause she is so reactive ad passes it on at every volunteer lecture she gives for the Land Trust. They do a lot of mucking about in chaparral up here, which means poison oak every 10ft and Manzanita about every 150. If you can't find it or get it and are desperate, use vinegar or salt water. It burns, like a dilly. Worst day of my life (ok, one of them) infected with poison oak, we went to the ocean. umm, yeah. Ran into the water, ran back onto the beach with parts on fire. 1 hour later, poison oak didn't bother me no more. yeesh. But hey, it was done. no mas itch, muy, muy bueno.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Manzanita cure is nice, if you happen to live near where they grow---which leaves out most of the country. 

Another, more common, treatment is oatmeal. Yes, the plain, everyday rolled oats you have for breakfast. 

Easiest way to apply it is to make a sacket out of pantyhose material. Fill with the oatmeal, tie off, and wet thoroughly. Than dab the infected areas with it. 

The key word with any treatment is "dab." You don't want to rub infected areas, because that just spreads the oils and the infection.


----------



## karonadams (Apr 5, 2013)

I have ben a professional soapmaker and use Essential oils for many things. this is one. there are two great things you can do. of course, if you can find and identify Jewel Weed, a tincture of that is your BEST bet. Nature usually provides a cure where she provides poison. Jewelweed usually grows close to poison ivy. if you don't KNOW jewel weed DO NOT try to harvest and use it. you could make things worse.

Next best move is to have two things. first, Lavender ESSENTIAL OIL. you can find this at most Health Food stores. make certain it is NOT fragrance or essence or any other kind of nuanced oil, but pure, 100% ESSENTIAL OIL. this is a VERY different thing than an air freshener and the difference is important when using for medicinal purposes. just put this on the rash as needed. it will dry the blisters and heal the skin fast.

Next, gather all or any of the following, Chamomile (you can use the teabags) Calendula flowers, lavender flowers, if you can find them, and oatmeal. put the oatmeal in the blender and break it down to a coarse flour or so. You can put all of these in a stocking and tie it off. then, run a nice worm bath and steep these herbs in the bath. sit and soak in the bath for a while and that will help as well.

keep the lavender on the rash when you're not in the bath and use the tea in the bath when you are. it should clear it pretty quick.


----------



## wildchef (Jun 28, 2013)

We use a balm easily made from plantain http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plantago_major olive oil and bees wax. We never leave home w/o it. If you find yourself in poison oak/ivy, look for some plantain, chew a mouthful (it is very edible) and rub it on suspected areas. This works very well for both preventing an outbreak and for relieving the itch assoc with rash.


----------

